# Trek 5000 vs. Cervelo Soloist



## simpleman770 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have been reviewing both bikes extensively. The Trek 5000 is constructed of TCT carbon and the Cervelo Soloist has an aluminum frame. The Trek is a mix of Ultegra and 105. The Cervelo is full Ultegra parts. I have heard carbon is better than aluminum, but have also heard a lot about the SmartWall technology in the aluminum Cervelo. The Cervelo has compact geometry and I think the Trek has more of a traditional geometry. 

I am 6’3” and 180 lbs. Because of my build I am not able to take either bike on a test ride due to the fact that the bike shops around me do not carry the size bike I need in stock. I am new to the sport of cycling and have never ridden either carbon or aluminum. 

I need guidance on which to buy. Will the compact geometry of the Cervelo affect me since I am so tall? Which frame is better or is it all nit picky and doesn’t matter that much?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Forget the 5000. Right now, during the Tour, many Trek dealers are featuring the 5200 for about $400 off MSRP. It's part of the Tour Mania sale. I think the bike ends up being justs a touch over $2000. Finance it over 12 months and you'll have a handbuilt, US-made, premium carbon frame with an awesome wheelset and an unbeatable warranty!


----------



## tomheo (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey simpleman770,

I've got a 2005 Trek 5000, which is built using the OCLV 120 (which I think the '06 5200 uses). Not sure what the difference is between TCT and OCLV but I'm assuming TCT is a heavier carbon (list price on my 5000 that used the OCLV 120 was around $2100 vs. the $1900 it is now). I'm really happy with my Trek (except some of the decals keep falling off).

Anyways, I'm relatively new to roadbiking (1 year) but have been mountainbiking for about 15 years and I used the advice to buy a nice frame and upgrade components as they wear out. I really wanted a carbon frameset because of its claimed vibration-absorbing properties. I was concerned that aluminum would be too harsh for me, especially since I'm used to full-suspension mountainbikes. I test rode aluminum and carbon and preferred the feel of the carbon (BTW, I'm still not completely used to how stiff roadbikes are compared to mountainbikes but I think it's cuz I still ride both).

Also, since you can't test ride these bikes, something that a couple of the bike shops around me recommended was to get a bike fit done (e.g., something like http://www.bikefitkit.com/index.html). They recommended getting one of these and then matching a frame best matched to my measurements...just throwing that out there as a possible option. Most of the shops around me offered a credit towards a new bike. Also, make sure the bike shop you get the bike from takes the time to fit you to your bike and can swap parts out (like the stem) to get the proper fit (fit is really important on a roadbike).

If you decide to go with the Trek, I agree with the other poster about getting the 5200 if they've been marked down that much...you'll get full Ultegra which you won't have to upgrade later. Also, I personally didn't like the seat that came with my Trek and replaced it with a Fizik Arionne.

Anyways, hope this helps. Good luck with your search. I'm sure you'll be happy with either of the bikes.

Thomas






simpleman770 said:


> I have been reviewing both bikes extensively. The Trek 5000 is constructed of TCT carbon and the Cervelo Soloist has an aluminum frame. The Trek is a mix of Ultegra and 105. The Cervelo is full Ultegra parts. I have heard carbon is better than aluminum, but have also heard a lot about the SmartWall technology in the aluminum Cervelo. The Cervelo has compact geometry and I think the Trek has more of a traditional geometry.
> 
> I am 6’3” and 180 lbs. Because of my build I am not able to take either bike on a test ride due to the fact that the bike shops around me do not carry the size bike I need in stock. I am new to the sport of cycling and have never ridden either carbon or aluminum.
> 
> I need guidance on which to buy. Will the compact geometry of the Cervelo affect me since I am so tall? Which frame is better or is it all nit picky and doesn’t matter that much?


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

you want to be part weekend warrior crowd, ride a bike that you'll see a ton of on your rides, then get the Trek.

if not, the Soliost Aluminum is the best bike for the price and you wont see them every other bike as you ride and this bike is still ridden by the CSC Team, some chose this vs. the astronomical priced Carbon Soloist

you asked


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

HBPUNK said:


> you want to be part weekend warrior crowd, ride a bike that you'll see a ton of on your rides, then get the Trek.


By the same token, if your goal is simply to be different than many other people, and you want to make a decision based primarily on the bike's rarity, get the Cervelo.

When a large number of people choose a particular bike, and the vast majority absolutely <i>raves</i> about it (see 5200 reviews, for example), that's a good indication the bike has achieved that level of popularity based on legitimate advantages....

But hey....if you simply <i>have</i> to be different, I'm sure the Cervelo is a fine bike.


----------



## smoooooove (Mar 30, 2006)

*Different or not, soloist rocks*

I don't know how important the rarity question is, but the Soloist is a great bike. I haven't ridden a 05 or 06 5200, but the Cervelo is basically as light as the 04 5200, has equal componentry and is a razor-handling rocket. Now, I'm sure the 5200 is a great bike as well, as you mentioned lots of people like them, but I found the Soloist to be faster, handle tighter, and just feel better. still though, it's a nice problem to have--you can't go wrong with either bike.


----------



## simpleman770 (Jul 19, 2006)

I appreciate all of the feedback and suggestions. I am still deciding but leaning towards the Cervelo only because I feel like it is more for my money and have heard great reviews on its handling and acceleration. I will agree that either bike will be a great pick.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Ride quality should be far superior on a carbon bike from an aluminum one, especially one with a huge aero down tube. Just a thought..


----------

